# Come guardare Rai3 dall'estero?

## numerodix

Nessuno sappia come si può guardare la Rai3 da fuori d'Italia? Mi sembra che hanno dei programmi interessanti, come documentari, programmi di storia, letteratura e così via..

----------

## Dun

http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/homeTv.html se moonlight funziona  :Smile: 

Altrimenti dovrebbero esserci trick per accederci via vlc...

----------

## Kernel78

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Attenzione a dove postiamo  :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *numerodix wrote:*   

> Nessuno sappia come si può guardare la Rai3 da fuori d'Italia? Mi sembra che hanno dei programmi interessanti, come documentari, programmi di storia, letteratura e così via..

 

Questo potrebbe esserti utile, non solo per Rai3:

Dirette Rai.tv senza SilverLight o Moonlight

Ciao e... buon soggiorno all'estero ;-)

----------

## numerodix

 *Dun wrote:*   

> http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/homeTv.html se moonlight funziona 
> 
> Altrimenti dovrebbero esserci trick per accederci via vlc...

 

Purtroppo, non funziona. Vedo soltanto l'animazione che vuol dire "scaricando", ma nient'altro succede.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *numerodix wrote:*   Nessuno sappia come si può guardare la Rai3 da fuori d'Italia? Mi sembra che hanno dei programmi interessanti, come documentari, programmi di storia, letteratura e così via.. 
> 
> Questo potrebbe esserti utile, non solo per Rai3:
> 
> Dirette Rai.tv senza SilverLight o Moonlight
> ...

 

Come temevo, mi danno il solito "scusa ma non sei in Italia, che diavolo vuoi??".

----------

## cloc3

 *numerodix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come temevo, mi danno il solito "scusa ma non sei in Italia, che diavolo vuoi??".

 

 :Wink: 

fidati di xdarma.

quando dà una dritta, ha letto l'articolo fino in fondo.

ultimamente, la rai ha fatto ulteriori modifiche al protocollo di distribuzione per costringere ad usare silverlight.

ma nell'articolo ci sono anche le istruzioni per aggirare il problema, usando wget o curl.

io le ho provate e mi funzionano.

```

wget --header="viaurl: www.rai.tv"  http://mediapolis.rai.it/relinker/relinkerServlet.htm?cont=986 -O - | vlc --http-user-agent="Linux" -

```

----------

## canduc17

http://gerasimone.altervista.org/2009/vedere-i-canali-rai-in-streaming-su-internet-con-vlc/

----------

## xdarma

Se usi KDE, uno slackwerista ha preparato questo:

Rai-qt

----------

## gianbatt

Ciao! C'è anche itavisione.com, si può guardare 12 canali. La qualitá è buona ed è anche gratis ma purtroppo non funziona con wine ...

----------

## pingoo

Io uso questa estenzione per firefox, richiede mplayer., ma temo che ti darebbe comunque il messaggio che sei fuori Italia.

----------

## Onip

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Io uso questa estenzione per firefox, richiede mplayer., ma temo che ti darebbe comunque il messaggio che sei fuori Italia.

 

grazie mille, sembra funzionare benissimo.

peccato solamente che non ci sia l'equivalente per chrome...

----------

## ago

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Io uso questa estenzione per firefox, richiede mplayer., ma temo che ti darebbe comunque il messaggio che sei fuori Italia.

 

Per chi è all'estero e ha ancora qualche amico in italia potrebbe proxarsi..

----------

## jnthnlvnstn

Se ancora non avesse risolto c'è sempre TOR scarica la bundle (tor browser bundle) manco si installa, deve solo scegliere un nodo italiano, tutto andrà liscio. (sempre che abbia una buona connessione che tor rallenta un pelino la navigazione).

Ciao a tutti.

----------

## doom555

Altrimenti molti canali sono riproposti su questo sito, pare che lo scopo è proprio quello di fornire i canali italiani accessibili all'estero: http://www.respirotv.n.nu/

----------

## ago

visto che ci siamo, anche se pochino off topic. qualcuno sa come vedere i canali mediaset con un sistema uguale o simile?

----------

